# Wolves Trade!!!



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I think the Wolves should make a trade for a new PG. I say they trade Brandon for Damon Stoudamire. With Damon the Wolves would get more offense out of him than they did with Brandon and Damon has way less of a history of getting injured compared to Terrell. I think it would give the Wolves a quick athletic guard they have never had, plus Damon is a better 3 point shooter than Brandon.

And on the Blazers side they would get a home town boy that can his open jump shots and would be great for the locker room. You know that they need a new PG in Portland and here is there chance.

I would want to see Wally traded and get a athletic SG in here but I don't think that will happen.

P.S. Why the **** did Marbury leave?????? If I were the Wolves and could get him back I would do that in a second. KG and Stephon can't do anything without each other, neither one has made it to the second round.


----------

